# Cricket celebrity look alike



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lol ok maybe if they were the same color. ..but the do is the same. lol


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love this!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! I think a touch of JBJ too.....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hahah haha haha that's funny


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha! I think a touch of JBJ too.....


I posted this very same JBJ shot about 2 years ago on a thread where we were comparing our poos to celebs! His highlights are just like Lola's


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

oh dear, is this going to start a whole new 'which celeb does your poo look like' ....i need more time to waste!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh ok then here's mine.
Boycie being Remy (Rattattouile )


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Oh ok then here's mine.
> Boycie being Remy (Rattattouile )
> 
> View attachment 73033


I LOVE this picture of Boycie - it just so a poo not looking like a poo!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha! I don't think I've seen that Boycie one before, it's fantastic!

Ruth, thinking about it I reckon it's not that certain poos look like JBJ it's that JBJ looks like certain poos, and it's more than just a hair thing, he has a poo's face!!:  And we chose the same shot, how weird


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tried to get him to reenact it this is the reaction I got he wasn't amused.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Tried to get him to reenact it this is the reaction I got he wasn't amused.
> View attachment 73041


Haha - he would be a huge lookey likey rat!! 
Was he wet when he did his rat impression??


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha - he would be a huge lookey likey rat!!
> Was he wet when he did his rat impression??


No he wasn't wet he was eight weeks and his ears kept folding back and he had an unruly coat. 
Luckily he has grown into a lovely handsome boy. When he is awake
Picture wrong way round used attachment normally use tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He has indeed! He's gorgeous, The rat pic is one of my all time favourite on here - it's just so unique!! A classic shot! X


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is a better picture he looks as if he is thinking "she's got that camera out again I had better pose"


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the Ratatouille lookalikey. I remember that pic!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha! I don't think I've seen that Boycie one before, it's fantastic!
> 
> Ruth, thinking about it I reckon it's not that certain poos look like JBJ it's that JBJ looks like certain poos, and it's more than just a hair thing, he has a poo's face!!:  And we chose the same shot, how weird


Shame I can't find the thread!!! It was a funny one!

That's JBJ most 'pooish pose - that's why we chose it!


----------

